# Einstieg des Apfelriesen in die Spielwelt



## Kaffee und Kuchen (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut den Seiten Macwelt, Gamestar und Shortnews scheint der Konzern Apple an der Übernahme des Publishers Electronic Arts intressiert zu sein. Zuvor waren Gerüchte aufgekommen Apple sei an Facebook, Sony, Walt Disney und Adobe Systems intressiert.

Die Seiten berichten das es zu einer möglichen Übernahme, der obengenannten Unternehmen kommen könnte, da es für Apple mit seinen frei verfügbaren Dollar Millarden (ungefähr 51 Mrd.) besonders leicht sei sie zu übernehmen. Das Unternehmen erwirtschaftete allein im 4 Quartal 2010 20343 Mio US-Dollar (Quelle Wikipedia)

Quellen:

-Gamestar News: Electronic Arts - Apple angeblich an Übernahme interessiert | Vermischtes | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

-Short News Apple: Finanzmarktexperten tippen auf Übernahme von Sony oder Electronic Arts

-Macwelt: Gerüchteküche: Apple will angeblich EA übernehmen - Home - Apple - News - Macwelt

Meine Meinung:
Meiner Meinung nach nutzt Apple sein Monopol gnadenlos aus. Aus dem ehemaligen Hersteller für Computer ist ein Riese geworden der seine Macht in wenigen Jahren weit ausgebreitet hat und nun zu einen der größten Unternehmen der Welt floriert.


----------



## zøtac (27. Oktober 2010)

Meine Meinung?
EA Produziert atm halbwegs gute Spiele, mit Apple kann das nur schief gehen!


----------



## Dunzen (27. Oktober 2010)

Dazu muss ich sagen....Alles was Apple anfasst kostet am Ende doppelt so viel.

Also wenn die Sony kaufen gibts keine guten Sachen mehr die nicht überteuert sind.

Zu EA.....was Apple mit der Firma? Werden dann Spiele nur noch für MAC produziert?
Katastrophe. Apple soll die Finger bei sich behalten.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie es aussieht haben wir zu viele Ipods gekauft wie es aussieht würde sogar durch ein Fehlkauf, Appel keine Verluste machen T-T (I station, Battelfield 3 ohne Af AA oder DX11 playebel on MAcbook ugly Oo)


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nein bitte nicht EA veräppeln (:


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn

dann kann ich ja bald gar nichts mehr kaufen!

Eine Firma wie Apple unterstüze ich nicht


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2010)

Solln die mal schön bleiben lassen, aber wenn
die es geplant haben kann man es eh nicht mehr verhindern.

Hoffe nur, dass EA nach einer Übernahme keine Mac/PC (also kompatibel mit beiden Plattformen) Games herausbringen wird, darunter leiden
wir als PC-Spieler dann weil DX Unterstützung fehlt... = schlechtere Grafik


----------



## Ezio (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn sie dadurch verstärkt auf OpenGL setzen, hätte ich nichts dagegen


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2010)

einfach nur omg. gut sony wüsst ich ned so recht wieso mich das berühren sollte - aber ea... battlefield war bisher wenigstens "nur" verbuggt, aber dann ginge es ja befürtenderweise noch tiefer mit meinem lieblingsspiel :/


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte es auch von einem anderen Standpunkt aus betrachten, nach der Übernahme wäre es für EA wenig förderlich nur auf MAC zu setzen, die sollen ja auch Profit erwirtschaften.
MAC und Windows benutzen immerhin die selben Eingabegeräte und sind in der Hardware gleich, so dass der PC und MAC evtl. erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit bekommen könnten und die Konsolen dann ins Hintertreffen geraten.
Wobei am plausibelsten wäre, EA macht weiter so wie bisher, nur dass etliche Spiele nun auch für MAC erscheinen.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn das stimmt gibts n Korb Äpfel für dich


----------



## Drapenot (27. Oktober 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn sie dadurch verstärkt auf OpenGL setzen, hätte ich nichts dagegen



daran habe ich jetzt spontan gar nicht gedacht^^
wäre aber ein positiver Aspekt


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn sie dadurch verstärkt auf OpenGL setzen, hätte ich nichts dagegen



Apple hat auch viel mit OpenCL zu tun. Eventuell setzt sich das dann auch durch.


----------



## Hardrunner (27. Oktober 2010)

geil wie jetzt endlich alle meckern, aber alle mit ipod und iphone rumsitzen.. das war doch abzusehen jungens.. -.-*


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn sie dadurch verstärkt auf OpenGL setzen, hätte ich nichts dagegen


 
Das wäre schlecht, denn sowohl NV als auch AMD haben scheiß openGL implementierungen im konsumerbereich. DX mag vllt. auf dem ersten Blick nicht "so" flexibel wie opengl sein, jedoch gibt es bei openGL schon massig an erweiterungen und das ist nicht gut.
Damit würde die Treiberqualie für ne weile extrem sinken.

Apple so schön dort bleiben wo es ist. Auch Sony fände ich nicht so toll, wobei ich das bezweifle, wenn dann wäre das nur eine Teilübernahme.

@Hardrunner
Ich hab weder iPod noch iPhone und ich bin stolz drauf


----------



## Kaffeetrinker (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja das war mit Apple abzusehen. Ich allerdings verstehe nicht so recht, wie man auf Iphone und co. so abfahren kann. 1. ist alles was von Apple kommt bedeutend teuerer und was soll man dann von weißen und abgerundeten Spielhüllen halten? Naja Schade nichts mehr mit Need for Speed für die Zukunft, sondern Äpfel als Bowlingkugeln


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es Gut ,falls das Apple das macht, denn OpenGL, spiele laufen besser und werden günstiger.  Denn wie Spore raus kam, kostete die MAC Version 29.99€ ; PC Version 49.99€. 
Außerdem keine ich kaum eine MAC Software die so viel Bugs hat, wie die Spiele von EA.
Sony PS4 in Weiß das wäre doch was.


----------



## akif15 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe eine Antipathie gegen Apple und seine User...weiß nicht woher es kommt, ich kann mir denken warum aber das bleibt mein Geheimnis.

Deswegen begrüße ich es nicht , aber je mehr desto besser...kann ja nicht schaden.

Aber wenn dann wieder so ein Hype darum gemacht wird wie bei manch anderem Zeugs von denen dann haben wir was zum lachen.

Einzig das IPhone ist OK aber zu teuer, würd mir ein PC zusammensetzen für den Preis und mit Vertrag kann ich mir auch einen PC holen... 

Ein Statussymbol für den die wenigsten richtig Verwendung haben und brauchen.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

akif15 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Antipathie gegen Apple und seine User...weiß nicht woher es kommt, ich kann mir denken warum aber das bleibt mein Geheimnis.
> 
> Deswegen begrüße ich es nicht , aber je mehr desto besser...kann ja nicht schaden.
> 
> ...



und was ist zb mit macbook´s wenn man sie richtig nutzt ? ^^ da sind sie deiner meinung nach auch so überteuert ?


----------



## mic-86 (28. Oktober 2010)

schön und gut, sowohl von apple als auch sony sowie electronic arts kommt heutzutage nichts mehr was auch nur ansatzweise interessant für mich wäre...
ich mein, von apple gibts nur produkte die bei anderen herstellern viel billiger sind und außerdem auch noch besser. bei sony siehts ähnlich aus, und electronic arts produziert eh nur noch verbugte fließbandsoftware mit schlechtem support. und ihre kunden verarschen und abzocken wo es nur geht machen sowieso alle drei, also passen sie doch super zusammen xD


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. Oktober 2010)

Solange mehr Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt wird, die Spiele besser werden und die Preise gleich bleiben solls mir recht sein...


----------



## Eckism (29. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> und was ist zb mit macbook´s wenn man sie richtig nutzt ? ^^ da sind sie deiner meinung nach auch so überteuert ?



Soll die Frage nen Scherz sein?

Wer für nen 13,3" Notebook im Taschenrechnerformat minimum 1000 Teuronen ausgibt, nur weil's nen angebissenen Apfel als Logo hat, also wirklich, da ist doch die Realität Kilometerweit vorbei gerannt!

Es soll jetzt wirklich nicht gegen Dich sein, ich weiß ja nicht, was man damit mehr machen kann, als mit nem 17" Notebook von Samsung für 450 Teuronen!

Aber mein Bruder, der gar keinen Plan von PC's hat, er weiß wo die Kiste an und ausgeht, das reicht dem schon, rennt ständig rum und will irgendwas von Apple, und ich soll's ihm dann Zeigen, wie alles geht. Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung davon, und Prompt seinen Ipod geschrottet, ich hab das mit den Itunes nicht kappiert und alles so drauf kopiert und gefummelt. Die 16 GB Speicher sind voll, ohne das da irgendwo ne Datei zu finden ist, aber vielleicht weiß hier ja einer was da schiefgegangen ist.

BTT: Sollte Apple wirklich Interesse an EA haben, hol ich mir nen Kredit und überbiete Apple, mit nen Appel und nen Ei!


----------



## PixelSign (29. Oktober 2010)

Dunzen schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen....Alles was Apple anfasst kostet am Ende doppelt so viel.



allerdings muss man auch sagen das was apple anfasst ist auch sehr beliebt, hochwertig und setzt neue trends.

ich seh es auch positiv im sinne der konsolenverbreitung. falls sich apple in der spielebranche einbringt, könnte das interesse an einer pc-plattform wieder steigen.



Eckism schrieb:


> Soll die Frage nen Scherz sein?
> 
> Wer für nen 13,3" Notebook im Taschenrechnerformat minimum 1000 Teuronen  ausgibt, nur weil's nen angebissenen Apfel als Logo hat, also wirklich,  da ist doch die Realität Kilometerweit vorbei gerannt!
> 
> Es soll jetzt wirklich nicht gegen Dich sein, ich weiß ja nicht, was man  damit mehr machen kann, als mit nem 17" Notebook von Samsung für 450  Teuronen!



wie es aussieht hast du noch nie so richtig mit osx gearbeitet. die leute die sich produkte von apple kaufen haben ganz andere ansprüche als du. es gibt so viele gründe sich einen mac zu kaufen. also bitte bezieh deine meinung nicht so engstirnig auf andere denn damit rennst DU kilometerweit an der realität vorbei, armer unwissender  .

ps: umso kleiner ein notebook umso teurer wird es. damit hinkt der preisvergleich zwischen einem 13" und 17" notebook gewaltig



Kaffeetrinker schrieb:


> Naja  Schade nichts mehr mit Need for Speed für die Zukunft



APPLE FTW!!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Oktober 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> dann kann ich ja bald gar nichts mehr kaufen!
> 
> Eine Firma wie Apple unterstüze ich nicht



Geht mir ebenfalls so...werde auch keinen € in deren Produkte investieren...(Das meine Frau nen Ipod Classic hat verschweige ich lieber)...


----------



## STSLeon (29. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil irgendein Analyst denkt, dass Apple mit seinem Festgeldkonto eine Firma kauft, muss das noch lange nicht passieren. Vorallem wenn Apple einen Spielehersteller kauft, dann einen der mehr auf mobile Produkte und Spielereien setzt. Die Spielekonsolen aus dem Haus Apple heißen ja immerhin Ipod touch, Iphone und Ipad. Auch hat Nintendo eindeutig gesagt, dass Apple der größte Konkurrent momentan ist, da der DS-Reihe langsam das Wasser abgegraben wird. 

Nur weil Steve Jobs auf einer Investorenkonferenz erzählt, dass ein strategischer Zukauf gemacht werden kann, muss es keine bekannte Firma treffen. Die Übernahme von ARM hat auch keine Sau interessiert. Außerdem musste er ja mal begründen warum Apple eigentlich keine Gewinne ausschüttet. 

Ich finde es wirklich faszinierend, kaum steht Apple in einer News scheint bei einigen das Hirn auszuschalten, die verbale Keule wird rausgeholt und der normale Prozess - Post lesen, denken, selber posten - wird ausgesetzt. Aber ausser einem Ipod noch nie ein Appleprodukt in der Hand gehalten.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (29. Oktober 2010)

@STSLeon Ich hab es auch so formuliert es könnte sein und das mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit. Warum sollte Apple sein Festgeld nicht einsetzten um mehr Geld zumachen.
Mit der Spielekonsole hast du Recht immo gibt es ja nur den Ipod Touch IPad usw.Aber warum sollte Appel das erfolgreiche Konzept (Appstore usw,) dann nicht auf die MacBooks und MacPros ausweiten ,mit einem starken Publisher im Rücken wie z.B EA.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Firma heißt Apple  , habe grade gesehen, dass du das auch in deinem Startpost falsch geschrieben hast. 

Mir geht es mehr um den Ton hier im Forum. Der wird extrem unhöflich, sobald der Name Apple oder Steve Jobs fällt. Dabei haben die meisten kein Produkt dieser Firma in der Hand gehabt. 

Es passt nicht ins Portfolio einen großen Spielehersteller zu kaufen, da die notwendige Plattform nur begrenzt vorhanden ist. Imacs und Macbooks sind (oder waren) nur Foto- und Videobearbeitung ausgelegt und sollen dabei stylisch aussehen. Gespielt wird auf den mobilen Devices. 

Außerdem würde ich gerne sehen, wo du das Monopol von Apple siehst. Der Marktanteil von Applerechnern ist zwar am wachsen, aber im Moment nicht mal zweistellig. Auch hat das Iphone trotz aller Verkaufserfolge einen relativ geringen Marktanteil, anders sieht es nur bei den Ipods aus.


----------



## .Mac (29. Oktober 2010)

Soll mir recht egal sein, die bringen doch fast eh nur Bullshit raus, einzige Ausnahme der letzten paar jahren war allerdings Battlefield, und falls es dann doch mal ein gutes Spiel gibt, dann boote ich halt OSX.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist geändert^^


----------



## totovo (29. Oktober 2010)

Apple ist eine der kapitalistischen Firmen die es am Markt gibt!

Die produzieren in China ihre Produkte zu dumping Preisen (Ich sage nur Foxconn, deren Arbeiter sich vor lauter verzweiflung aus dem 6. Stock stürzen), kleben einen Apfel drauf, machen einen riesen Hype drum, und die meisten Leute fallen blindlings drauf rein...
Und Apple macht ein Millarden Gewinn!

Ich weiß das es in unserer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft überall nur um Geld geht, aber Apple ist ein ganz mieses Beispiel, eine Firma die Ich nicht mit gutem Geld unterstüzen werde.

Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (29. Oktober 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> wie es aussieht hast du noch nie so richtig mit osx gearbeitet. die leute die sich produkte von apple kaufen haben ganz andere ansprüche als du. es gibt so viele gründe sich einen mac zu kaufen. also bitte bezieh deine meinung nicht so engstirnig auf andere denn damit rennst DU kilometerweit an der realität vorbei, armer unwissender  .


 
Ich hab schon mit OSX gearbeitet und mag es nicht. Finde es weder einfacher noch intuitiver. Nutzt man es out of the box ist alles gut aber wehe man will was installieren. Das ist weder flexibel noch pro-user freundlich aber egal, Haupsache es sieht gut aus und da brauch man auch nicht auf Umweltstandarts (ist ja mitlerweile besser geworden) achten.

Sony ist aber nicht nur HW hersteller, was ist mit Sony Pictures? Ich bezweifle, dass Apple alle sony-teile kaufen kann.


----------



## Bääängel (30. Oktober 2010)

Oho, nicht dass die Appel Jünger anfangen müssen, Games zu zocken...

Aber immerhin werden die games gut aussehen..


----------



## Predi (31. Oktober 2010)

Sollen sie doch EA übernehmen. Bringt alles nichts wenn es doch keiner kauft  Das Iphone mag ja vielleicht garnicht mal so schlecht sein aber die Pc's von Apple sind allesamt schrott  Für das Geld was die Kosten kann man sich einen Rechner zusammenbauen der hundertemale besser ist. Aber naja, jedem das seine


----------



## Parzival (31. Oktober 2010)

Tendenziell find ich das nicht mal so schlecht. Mehr OpenGL! Und das hat sich ja schon angebahnt. Wieso sollte Apple sonst Grafikkarten wie die HD5650 und vergleichbar verbauen, wenn die kein Interesse an der Spiele Industrie haben. Klärt mich auf falls ich das falsch sehe. Wüsste nicht wozu man sonst so eine starke Graka bräuchte. 
Nagut ich betreibe auch keine Bildbearbeitung oder Videokonvertierung.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Oktober 2010)

Braucht man dann für Shooter nur noch einen Mausklick?  

Mal ehrlich: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2010)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nutzt Apple sein Monopol gnadenlos aus.



was für ein monopol?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf den Betrachter an für mich ist Apple im Bereich Lifestyle Elektro ...... ziemlich weit vorn oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Razor44 (31. Oktober 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mit OSX gearbeitet und mag es nicht. Finde es weder einfacher noch intuitiver. Nutzt man es out of the box ist alles gut aber wehe man will was installieren. Das ist weder flexibel noch pro-user freundlich aber egal [...]
> 
> .



Also die Installtion von Programmen ist denkbar einfach: Datei in den Ordner "Programme" kopieren oder Installtionswizzard benutzen. Es gibt sicherlich einige Dinge, die erst einmal gewöhnungsbedürftig sind aber das liegt eher an dem etablierten Standard. 

Ich arbeite mit beiden System und jedes hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Ich denke, dass Apple gute spiele für ihre portablen devices herstellen will, damit verdienen die zur Zeit gutes Geld.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2010)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Betrachter an für mich ist Apple im Bereich Lifestyle Elektro ...... ziemlich weit vorn oder wie siehst du das?




apple gehts momentan -gelinde gesagt- sehr sehr gut, wissen wir ja alle. 
aber es gibt in jedem bereich zumindest gleichwertige alternativen.

von einer monopolhaften stellung kann da doch wirklich keinerlei rede sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt halt daran, dass Apple-Hater blind sind.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran, dass Apple-Hater blind sind.



Sind die Apple-Fans genau so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du Apple-Fanboys schreibst, stimmt die Aussage.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (1. November 2010)

Razor44 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit beiden System und jedes hat Vor- und Nachteile.
> 
> Ich denke, dass Apple gute spiele für ihre portablen devices herstellen will, damit verdienen die zur Zeit gutes Geld.


 
Sicher, ist ja überall so. Alles gewöhnungssache. Aber auf meine rechte Maustaste könnte ich nicht verzichten. Fragt man sich wie die das in programmen umgesetzt haben wo das essentiel ist. Selbst wenn man eine extra taste drücken muss verlängert sich so ein arbeitsschritt und das ist nicht gerade designerfreundlich.

Hmm aber da kauf ich mir doch nicht so einen Riesen wie EA. Da wäre eine kooperation viel sinnvoller.


----------

